# Roller Bearings as Ammo



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

"Tag" gave me a bucket of random ammo at the MWST and it included a good number of 5/16" diameter, 1/2" long roller bearings. I've been really wanting to get out and use them but hadn't had a chance until today. They're pretty cool! They hit a ton and can be pretty destructive since you stand a good chance of hitting your target with a corner. They seem to fly well, too.

Thanks, Tom!!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Just incase you can't see the vid:


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Cool.

What is the flight path (curve like a baseball?) like as you go farther from your target?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Cylindrical ammo shoots well for me. If you have a source of roller bearings, they are great. I cast lead cylinders for hunting. Nice vid, MJ.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

wow ! might have to try some of these


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

My first BULK ammo source(many of, and of the same size) were diagonal cut ceramic cylinders about 3/4" long x 1/4" dia. The diagonal cut ends were brutal, and yeah, they packed a he!! of a whack ... Didn't fly as straight as steel ones might, but the cylinders were quick and easy to pouch(No centering holes back then) and within 10m odds were good that you'd thump whatever you flung em at..


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> Cool.
> 
> What is the flight path (curve like a baseball?) like as you go farther from your target?


I've only had a chance to shoot a few from 60-75'. They seem to do ok, pronounced tumbling in flight but not much curve.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice cheap ammo !


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag (Dec 5, 2011)

they´re my favourite choice of ammo!

Since a friend works at a turning shop, i have plentyful supply,

i like the conical bearing rollers the most, they´ve the best cobination of accuracy and destruction capacity.

the best if shot on my attic range bounce outs don´t roll away as far as ball bearings


----------



## lead__belly (Jun 11, 2014)

Charles said:


> Cylindrical ammo shoots well for me. If you have a source of roller bearings, they are great. I cast lead cylinders for hunting. Nice vid, MJ.
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


Ever use .359 hollow base wadcutters? I came into a bunch of .38 spl rounds a friend had that had gotten wet in a flood. Pulled the bullets and reused the cases, thought about using those slugs as ss ammo.


----------

